# multi dvd erstellen



## michaelkimmel (15. Juni 2004)

Wer kann mir helfen ich will mir eine Multi dvd erstellen mit Winsows2000
und win xp wenn es geht bitte mit einer guten anleitung


----------



## Julien (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo... du...

Vielleicht solltest du mir mal sagen welche Windows Version du besitzt. 
Und welche Programme du zur Verfügung hast.


Cu Jul


----------



## michaelkimmel (16. Juni 2004)

*boot dvd*

Betriebssysteme win2000 und winxp prof
programme habe ich ultra iso und nero zum brennen was brauche ich den alles so für progs


----------



## funnytommy (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo! 
Du willst eine DVD erstellen von der aus man Windows XP und Windows 2000 installieren kann? Oder?
Also du brauchst einen Multibootmanager! Schauf auf:http://bootcd.narod.ru/index_r.htm 
Der ist recht gut! Aber etwas kompliziert!

Einfacher ist du gehst auf mit Easyboot: EasyBoot 
Dort gibts auch ein Forum wo du noch mal genauer Fragen kannst solltest du dich nicht auskennen Sonst stehe ich dir natürlich auch noch zur Verfügung!

greets ft


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Oktober 2004)

Oder kuckst Du hier:
http://flyakite.msfnhosting.com/


----------

